# Got one! Almost 10 pounds



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

a new fishing partner w/
a bigmouth!









my 1st grandchild so no time
for any fishing lately


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Looks like a keeper! Congratulations.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice, congratulations Joe!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

That right there's a keeper.. Lake Fallopian sure does have some big'uns

Congratulations


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats I bet you can't wait to get some gear for him


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

That one is the catch of a lifetime!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Remember....on that species its Catch, Photo, Release! haha congrats on a dandy!


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

Nothing better than new little ones around for the holidays
congratulations


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

This is my favorite post on here in a long time! A big one for sure! Definitely catch-picture-keeper...congratulations.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

No release for that one! He's a keeper! Congratulations!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Kudos on the keeper.Be sure to enter for the new Fish OGF award


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Congratulations!! Thats a nice one!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Now that's a catch of a lifetime,congrats to you and yours. You haven't already got his first rod n reel have you,lol?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrats! Just in time to GIVE THANKS!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

well be seeing him on the BASS PRO shows. blessing to all ur,s.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## fool4thefishin (Sep 23, 2009)

a big one for sure!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Best catch youll ever have!


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Now, when they get a little bit bigger, be careful removing the hook as their teeth can do some serious damage!


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks all for you nice reply's! He is a Keeper!
Have been out to cj a little this week with nothing biting 
(just me...he's not quite ready for a snoopy pole!)


----------

